# will my plecos eat my jewel cichlid eggs



## wowpickle (May 6, 2012)

im afraid when i turn off my aquarium lights that my two plecos around 5" will eat my jewel cichlids eggs, they just spawned today for the first time


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

If the plecos come to close to the eggs your jewels will fight them off. The jewels are usually very protective of there eggs. If you are unsure then try and divide the tank to keep the plecos and other fish out. Good luck.


----------

